# Boot freezes at USB entry



## mjjzf (Jan 26, 2012)

I have posted this at the PC-BSD forums as well, but did not receive a reply - and I believe it belongs here, because I experience the same trying to boot FreeBSD 9, DesktopBSD 9 and GhostBSD 2.5. Interestingly, this happens with both USB images and CDs booting from my external USB-connected CD drive.
I boot up, and all messages appear to be green lights - until the system is reading the drivers for USB. Then it simply stops. The CD drive spins down, activity on USB stick stops when booting from that.
I am using a Thinkpad X32, 1 GB RAM, nothing remarkable. Any ideas? Is this a known issue?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2012)

Press ctrl-c in case the freeze is really something waiting with a long timeout.  That sometimes happen with sendmail waiting to get DNS when there's no network connection.  And it is probably something after the USB detection, those are just the last messages shown.

There's an entry for the X32 at http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_laptop_detail&laptop=935, but it's from 2006 (FreeBSD 6) and doesn't mention booting problems.

It's worth trying FreeBSD 8 or the previous version of PC-BSD in case this is a regression in FreeBSD-9.


----------



## mjjzf (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, good calls. I will give try to find out if it is a timeout.


----------



## mjjzf (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems this was not the case - I can not wait and have it continue, and nothing happens when I call Ctrl-c.
I will try FreeBSD 8x and see if it will work.


----------



## Zare (Mar 7, 2012)

I upgraded 8-STABLE to 9-STABLE on my laptop (HP 4710), and it also freezes if USB mouse/keyboard are connected on boot. It doesn't panic or halt, just hangs there. Only interactive response happens if I push power button down - kernel reports that it can't switch ACPI state.


----------



## Z. Schultz (Jul 14, 2015)

Three years later is very late but I do have the same problem also on a Thinkpad x32 with FreeBSD 10.1. The Thinkpad x32 has a Docking-Station and FreeBSD's kernel seems to expect that it is docked, otherwise it hangs during USB detection. So with the Docking-Station FreeBSD boots without any problems. Unfortunately I have not found a way to boot without it.


----------

